# Is he really a she? Is the beak deformed?



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, I have a few question about my budgie, Peeko's cere/beak. I have always been 100% sure he's a boy. But the more the look at "him" the more confused I am. A couple of people have said he's really a girl but then more people have said Peeko is a he with scaly mites causing the crusty appearance. He did have scaly mites for quite some time. He has had about 5 or 6 treatments. Most of the mite issues seem to have cleared up, he isn't "clicking" as much and his foot has stopped tapping. He still itches a bit but he is also having a heavy moult. 

So can someone help me out with a maybe final verdict if Peeko is a Peeko or a Peeka?! Or is the crustiness still mites? It has healed up mostly compared to what it was. Peeko is very territorial and was bossy to my other budgie who sadly passed in February if that helps with determining gender. 

Also, looking at the bottom of the beak, does it look slightly "deformed" or chipped to you? Is this something I should worry about? Photos below


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The scaly face mites have not cleared up there is still a fair amount of the typical honeycomb crustiness on the cere and also debris in the right nare. Did you take Peeko to the vet for treatment? It looks to me like Peeko is a boy as the cere appears to be fairly dark blue, however if the cere in person is a lighter blue with whitish areas around the nares then Peeko is a girl. How old is Peeko? It will be easier to tell when the mites are gone. The flakiness on the beak is ok does Peeko have cuttle bone and mineral block in the cage to help condition the beak?


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Cody said:


> The scaly face mites have not cleared up there is still a fair amount of the typical honeycomb crustiness on the cere and also debris in the right nare. Did you take Peeko to the vet for treatment? It looks to me like Peeko is a boy as the cere appears to be fairly dark blue, however if the cere in person is a lighter blue with whitish areas around the nares then Peeko is a girl. How old is Peeko? It will be easier to tell when the mites are gone. The flakiness on the beak is ok does Peeko have cuttle bone and mineral block in the cage to help condition the beak?


Hi Cody, thank you, yes Peeko's cere has always been more blue and I don't see any white around his nostrils, it's just in some lighting it looks paler and the scaly mites make it so confusing. But I am pretty sure he's male, just had a few confusions about it when I post pictures or ask questions. 

Peeko is roughly 10 months to possibly a year old, I am unsure exactly as he was store bought. Oh good, I was worried about the mites being really bad. They have been ongoing for a long time now. He does have both mineral block and cuttle bone. Also a calcium perch and natural perches. He uses his mineral block sometimes, I've only seen him use his cuttlebone once or twice. He spends half the day in his cage at the moment while I'm working but he does spend a fair bit of the time out of the cage so I guess he doesn't have constant access to those things in his cage.

I'm worried that the mites are going on so long. I had him treated at the vets the first time then did the rest with my Mum at home, but since it is so traumatic emotionally catching him I try to get it over with as soon as possible so I am not always certain if I get enough drops in or if I get it right into his skin although we move his feathers back gently. He does scratch and chirp funnily trying to get it off the back of his neck though after so I must be getting some in. I could have the vet do it for me but it's more difficult to get to the vet and back every time. 

I have stopped for now as I read it shouldn't be continued after 3 weeks, I did 4 weeks but it has probably been a good 7-8 weeks since his last treatment. I really hate the trauma of catching him to do it. I put him in his smaller cage, turn the lights off leaving a small light on, cover him and my Mum tries to catch him as fast as possible. He now freaks out every time I get the cage ready of course. It's just easier to catch him in the smaller space. It is hard to see his neck while he is all wrapped up in the towel also. Is there any easier way to do it? I get anxiety pains just the thought of having to do it to him when he trusts me so much!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

With so many treatments I would have expected the mites to have cleared up by now, what are you using? You have to catch him to apply the treatment so any way you do it will be somewhat traumatic.


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

I've been using ivermectin. It may be possible I wasn't getting enough into the skin but as I said he still showed signs after treatment that he was trying to shake/scratch it off. It's not as bad as it was but the crustiness doesn't seem to be healing up. I don't think he will let me apply any kind of vaseline or anything like that. Maybe to his feet but definitely not his beak. Any idea why the crustiness would go on for so long?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am assuming that the mites are not all gone, since this has been going on for some time you should consult your vet on further treatment. Ivermectin can also be given via an injection which would need to be done by the vet, perhaps that would work better in his case.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Peeko is definitely a male which is much easier to see with these pictures.
I agree with Cody that the mites are not all gone given the appearance of his cere and the fact that the right nare seems to be clogged.
I would suggest you consult an Avian Veterinarian with regard to additional/future treatment for the problem.


----------



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Cody said:


> I am assuming that the mites are not all gone, since this has been going on for some time you should consult your vet on further treatment. Ivermectin can also be given via an injection which would need to be done by the vet, perhaps that would work better in his case.


Thank you, I will ring the vet next week when I get paid. I hope he can solve it as it's very frustrating and I hate to keep putting him through the trauma of handling and treatment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd suggest you call now to make an appointment for next week when you get paid. It may save more delay in the treatment.*


----------

